# rusted out phantom battery tray low tech fixn



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 10, 2013)

So this is a very cheap but effective way to get yer light working in those first gen style harnesses. 
What you will need:
Two to four zip ties
Duct tape
Tin foil
Contact cleaner
d cell x2

So most of the time all that's left is the metal bar that is attached to the tray so we will use that as our anchor for the zip ties. First clean the,switch with contact cleaner. Second, tape the two D cells together. Then slide zip ties under the metal bar. Place batteries on top of bar making sure to make contact with rear battery contact. Secure batteries with zip ties making sure the lock part of tie is directly on top of cells so light cover will clear them. With a sheet of foil, start folding tel you have a Nice thick folded square of foil that will tightly fit between the positive cell contact and bulb. Make sure it is a tight fit and make no contact with anything else.
now go have fun riding at night


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 10, 2013)

Fixed another today. Soaked the switch fer a bit in the contact cleaner and now good as new...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 10, 2013)

Taadaa.......its alive!


----------

